# Hi from Marbel



## prunzz (Nov 30, 2014)

Greetings to all, I have been gaining info from this forum for about a year now while I have been getting to know my nobya via Skype. As I am in country now and it is not a fantasy anymore I thought that it is time to join. I look forward to the help with specific questions I am sure to have and to hopefully help others when I am more experienced in life in these beautiful islands.
Thanks for all the invaluable information so far

Steve


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Welcome

This is a great place to learn about the Philippines and life here as an expat. It is also a good place to share your experences so that others can also learn from your experences.


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

Welcome Steve, you will find lots of information here, enjoy your stay


----------

